# January Winners - Abbie & Potatolover



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For the January Calendar photo, it's Maggie's Mom with Abbie:










For cutest puppy photo, it's Potatolover:


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous photos! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay! Congrats to the winners! but they're all winners in my eyes...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to the winners!!! There was a ton of great pics, and it was hard to pick just one.


----------



## Lil_Sandy (Oct 31, 2006)

Very cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What great shots. This calendar will be great, if January is any indication! 

Congrats to the 'winners'!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats!!  The pics are great. It was hard to choose just one winner


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Woo HOOO, a big congratulations to you both! I agree with what *Gldiebr *said about how this calendar is gonna be incredible. It will be the best Golden Retriever calendar available anywhere. 

Just think, we'll get to start off in January of 2008 with Abbie and Potatolover!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

congrats.. i voted for abbie, but could not pick a pup.. good job, guys..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

They are both awsome photos!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I think as the months go on its only going to get harder.........:uhoh: :uhoh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> I think as the months go on its only going to get harder.........:uhoh: :uhoh:


I agree. People are starting to be more picky with what they submit.... Now i'm gonna have to actually try. :doh:


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations to both winners! You are lucky to have such beautiful dogs, and also lucky to be able to capture them at the perfect moment! Enjoy your win!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats to you both !!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, Congraulations-Well done


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Fantastic pictures!

Administrivia: Corrected spelling in the title.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Amazing shots indeed. Congratulations *Abbie & Potatolover* 
Joe


----------

